# Do I buy this van tomorrow?



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

After you scrap the car, sell the racks and it only cost you 800.00$.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Well did ya get it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Well did ya get it?


The suspense is killing me


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Yeah... so what prompted this is discovering my rear connection on my left leaf spring, where it is attached to a bracket welded to the undercarriage, the bracket is shredded (rust) and the spring is now up against the underside of the bed.
> 
> I'm thinkin this has potential for bad if I mix in a good curve at my normal highway speed...


That bracket that the leaf spring shackel connects to is replaceable. I think Dorman makes an aftermarket one. You might want to think about repairing your old van if it's not too rusty in other places.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Well did ya get it?





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The suspense is killing me


Yes! I am getting the van, it just has to get the once over and not have a long list of problems or be about to crap the bed. It had the check engine light come on briefly and the blower for the heat/AC no worky.



rustyjames said:


> That bracket that the leaf spring shackel connects to is replaceable. I think Dorman makes an aftermarket one. You might want to think about repairing your old van if it's not too rusty in other places.


That bracket went out on my F-150, and I am planning on keeping it for a hauler, it just is beat up and not adequate for securing/carrying all the tools. and stuff.

It was either trailer or van, and each had their pros and cons.

I will hunt around the salvage yards to get my truck back up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The blower switches were notorious for going bad in these trucks.

I am on the 3rd on in my burban, at least they are only 15 bucks.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The blower switches were notorious for going bad in these trucks.
> 
> I am on the 3rd on in my burban, at least they are only 15 bucks.


That would be nice if that is all it is.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

That switch, the power brake booster leaking onto the computer that is directly under it, and the carbon build up "engine knock". I know these issues well.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Update.

I am at my shop getting the van checked before I give final comitment, I have given a small deposit so far.

Problems found so far,

small oil leak, source undetermined without adding a dye to locate

larger ps fluid leak getting a price on replacing ps unit

"service engine soon" light is on computer check was inconclusive without a more extensive check

heater/ac blower motor is bad

minor cosmetic stuff, broken passenger side mirror glass, broken tail light socket, one secondary rear door assemblage broken, driver door arm rest/pull coming off

written report and estimate coming, but for a 10 yr old 200,000 mi van priced $800 under bluebook she seems like a go.

no mention of brakes, so ok

Any last thought?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would still offer less than what they want. Maybe you already did but with those problems you listed I don't think that would be unreasonable. 

I know it is older with high miles but still gives you some leverage. IMO


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Take him the report and 1500.00 He'll go for it, and if you get 6 months out of it you're ahead of the game


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I took him a copy of the shop quote and told him I was interested in going ahead and asked if he would be willing to shave a little off of the cost to defray the repair bill, aware that by telling him first that I was ready to go ahead that I might lessen the chance of getting a drop in price.

He first said that he really needed to get the $1,750, I remained silent, he then said he might be able to take a little off, I remained silent, he then said he couldn't drop it below $1,500.

I told him that was the number I had hoped we would get to and that I appreciated it, and I would be back by weeks end to finalize the sale.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new/old van.

As far as the blower/fan motor, they usually don't go bad. Check into a "blower motor resistor", far cheaper and easier to replace than the motor.

I just replaced one in a friends 2004 Chevy truck, I think the part was around $40.

Best of luck with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations on the new van


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> Any last thought?


:clap::thumbup::clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: looks like the body is in pretty good shape. I bought my E150 from a clothing cleaning business for the same amount this May, very well maintained van and clean...

Do you hear any knocks in the motor,ticks.....does the transmission run smooth? Whatever you do, don't replace the tranny fluid & filter. The detergent in the newer transmission fluid may create more problems rather than improving performance.....

If you get 2-3 years out of it, it won't owe you a penny.....

It's so much better with a van, tool storage, security,,,,etc,etc,,,


JMO.....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dead bodies.....


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

those vans have a small block chevy motor and a 4l80e trans. its the cheapest to rebuild, and most common drivetrain out there. they will go a long way.
one main issue to look at with those older vans....the rear brakes lights usually get a faulty ground, which makes the rear lights not work properly. may have to check the rear wiring.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet! Time to rob some banks!

But if they ask I didn't say anything!:shifty:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> dead bodies.....


:laughing:


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride:clap: It is always exciting to get a new ride even if it is a bit old.:thumbup:
I called on a dodge diesel late last week that I hope to pick up this weekend. The guy was really cool and it turns out a carpenter also.
After talking for about 10 minutes it turns out he is a CT member and partners with another frequent CT poster. It is a small world.

Sorry to hijack, congrats on the new ride.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

congrats, if ya get an eraser wheel at napa those graphics will come off in a good days work then buff it you willbe surprised


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> I took him a copy of the shop quote and told him I was interested in going ahead and asked if he would be willing to shave a little off of the cost to defray the repair bill, aware that by telling him first that I was ready to go ahead that I might lessen the chance of getting a drop in price.
> 
> He first said that he really needed to get the $1,750, I remained silent, he then said he might be able to take a little off, I remained silent, he then said he couldn't drop it below $1,500.
> 
> I told him that was the number I had hoped we would get to and that I appreciated it, and I would be back by weeks end to finalize the sale.



amazing what saying nothing will get you sometimes...


----------

